# Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande



## canim84 (22. Juni 2009)

hi,

ich habe vor 4 tagen einen vispas in wesel (deutscher angelladen) gekauft.
das letzte mal wo ich mir eine vergunning gekauft habe, ist ca 5 jahre her. damals habe ich immer eine deutsche übersetzung bekommen und eine ausführliche gewässerkarte mit alle eingezeichneten erlaubten gewässern. hab sie immer in venlo gekauft.

jetzt wollte ich am wochenende nach holland, doch ich blicke überhaupt garnicht mehr durch die gewässer durch, bzw durch die karten, die ja keine karten sind, sondern nur listen mit namen. auch ist restlos alles auf holländisch gehalten, sodass ich überhaupt nicht weiss, wo ich nun angeln darf und wo nicht.
es ist zum verzweifeln.

gibt es noch sowas wie eine gewässerkarte wo die erlaubten gewässer gekenzeichet sind, oder eine deutsche übersetzung des vispas´s!?

und noch etwas. ich habe nun schon von einigen holländern und auch deutschen gesagt bekommen, dass es wohl kaum noch fisch in den gewässern gibt. ist da was dran? 

zum schluss würde mich noch interessieren, wo ihr in holland angelt und auf was ihr fischt. 

liebe grüsse

jana


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande*

|welcome:

So eine Gewässerkarte ist mir nicht bekannt. Wichtig ist den Namen des Gewässers zu kennen das beangelt werden soll und dann zu schauen ob es in der lijst aufgeführt ist. Meist ist es nicht schwer schon einiges ins deutsche zu übersetzen, z.B.: _Nachtvissen is verboden oder _Er geldt een betreed- en een visverbod voor:… Wenn sich einiges nicht übersetzen läst oder unklar ist kannst du bei deinem Verein oder bei der Sportvisserij Nederland per E-Mail nachfragen:
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=fragen?

Der Fischbestand ist schon recht rückläufig, besonders in den Grenznahen Gebieten wie den Maasplassen und wenn ich mir die Fangmeldungen hier im Board anschaue glaube ich nicht das in NL wesentlich mehr gefangen wird wie in D.


----------



## canim84 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande*

vielen dank für deine antwort.

ich fand es echt schlimm, wir waren eben in holland und dort war eine schöne stelle, aber nirgends ein gewässerschild.
da die strafen ja doch recht hoch sind, haben wir eben solange gesucht, bis wir dann ein gewässer mit namen gefunden haben und haben einen deutschen angler gefragt.

aber das kanns ja nicht sein.
bei der damaligen vergunning gabs immer eine gewässerkarte mit dabei an der man sich bestens orientieren konnte und eben das wichtigste auf deutsch.

alle seiten die es über den vispas gibt, kenne ich eigentlich schon, aber helfen tun sie mir nicht wirklich, da es eben meistens nur um grundlegende regeln geht.
die schwierigkeit ist eben meist der name des gewässers, der nirgendwo steht.
wir haben z.b. eine stelle gefunden, die einem angelverein zugeschrieben war. wir haben dann in unsere liste geschaut, wo er stand, aber wir wussten eben nicht, ob er drin stand, weil man sich dort eine vergunning extra für den abschnitt kaufen muss, oder weil wir ihn beangeln dürfen.

so macht mir angeln dort keinen spass.
es muss doch sowas wie eine karte geben....


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande*

Hier gibt es einige Infos:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Du musst mal mit einigen Holländern sprechen.. die können einem gut helfen!
und eigentlich dartst du mit einer großen vergunning "fast" überall angeln!!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande*

In der guten alten Zeit gab es außer dem Navi noch Landkarten und da stand dann auch bei Gewässern der Name dran. Such mal jemanden, der noch solche antiken Teile hat und auch noch lesen kann.:m


----------



## canim84 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande*

@zanderzone ja die seite kenne ich auch schon, trotzdem danke. an dem tag waren keine holländischen angler unterwegs, die ich hätte fragen können. 

@ulli das problem dabei ist, dass die karten nicht so einfach zu bekommen sind für die regionalen gebiete die ich emine. es ist dann viel zu allgemein gehalten.
ich habe bereits 2 holländische karten, aber die gewässer sind teils klein oder sehr unübersichtlich gekennzeichnet. 

ich suche eine karte mit dem schwerpunkt gewässer, so wie fahrradkarten, oder wanderkarten.


----------



## wilhelm (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte für die Niederlande*

Aktuelle Gewässerkarten bekommt du unter anderem bei deutschen yachtverband.
Oder aber im Bootszubehör als Navigationskarten, sind aber nicht ganz billig.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------

